# Let's see yer mug



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

notice I didn't say "OT" this time?

Just wondering what you guys all look like. Some of you have sites about models and stuff but nothing about you, the model makers and whatnot.

Here's me and my fiancee...









And in living color...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Okay, some people might consider it more of a "tankard" than a mug, but...

BTW, how'd you get such an attractive and intelligent-looking young lady like that to fall for _you_?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

This is me before the surgery...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

So, what, now you're a _female_ Klingon?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Naw, just hair plugs. LOL


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Haven't got any pics of me.............
So I'll use the next best thing.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> Naw, just hair plugs. LOL


And judging by your avatar, you used to be a blonde.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Here ya go


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is mine!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me bewteen medications:


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Me (in the hat) with the family.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Our family '05 Christmas photo- Me, the Dutchess & the wife.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Yeah...it's me. On the right that is-here in one of my luckier moments with singer/songwriter Emm Gryner.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Yeah...it's me. On the right that is-here in one of my luckier moments with singer/songwriter Emm Gryner (look her up on the web, she's got some really good music!).


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

And She's Hot Jeff! Wow


John/Lonfan


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Well Here's Me: BUT the better half is located in the Pictures Gallery She's MUCH hotter than me But The Boris Karloff is Looking good Ain't it? lol He's ALOT of Vinyl!


John/Lonfan


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

That's me with my wife Cherie on the right and our housekeeper Helga on the left. Pic was taken at the world premiere of "An Evening With Yama: The Polar Years."


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

me and the misses at Halloween


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

yamahog said:


> That's me with my wife Cherie on the right and our housekeeper Helga on the left. Pic was taken at the world premiere of "An Evening With Yama: The Polar Years."


You look like Clint Howard.


----------



## DocDann (Feb 19, 2006)

This is me :


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here I am and my wife and my dog


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*Huh?*



Babaganoosh said:


> You look like Clint Howard.


Who is "Clint Howard?"


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

yamahog said:


> Who is "Clint Howard?"


He was the kid in _Gentle Ben_.
He has a part in just about every Ron Howard movie, come to think of it.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0397212/


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Where can I get a shirt like Bert? :tongue: 

Okay - Here I am:










Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Guys, that WAS Clint Howard. This has been a running joke with Yama for years. The other running joke is the little kids who run away when they see him.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ah. <cough> I knew that.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Best I can do, the line in the picture is from the crack in the lens I made...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cracked lens...happens ta me alla time...


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

rossjr said:


> Best I can do, the line in the picture is from the crack in the lens I made...


Well if he can do it, so can I!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

John P said:


> Guys, that WAS Clint Howard. This has been a running joke with Yama for years. The other running joke is the little kids who run away when they see him.


I owe Yamahog an apology. I got a bit huffy with him over on the 'OT' thread, then found out he was joking.. I fell for it hook, line and sinker. So Yama, I apologize for my attitude and bow to your genius for the subtle jokes.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

John P said:


> Guys, that WAS Clint Howard. This has been a running joke with Yama for years. The other running joke is the little kids who run away when they see him.


Are those his kids he had with the Cherie twins?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

HARRY said:


> me and the misses at Halloween


Harry,
Didn't I meet you at Wonderfest a few years ago? (2003?? the year with Ray HarryHausen)?

If not..maybe it was Chiller in NJ!

MMM


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Ohio SP: I been roped in by these hucksters before, no hard feelings I'm sure. Yama (I forget the thread) posted a series of pics in response to someone (news: this just in or something) which was HILARIOUS and they really flipped.

YAMA! WHEN CAN I MOVE IN?


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Well heres my pic hope you like it i fugure i could mabe find a woman to date in the CT area with this pic ? No ?:jest:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Here I am!!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Southpaw, 
Don't worry 'bout it. Besides, your response was a lot funnier than my joke.



*"YAMA! WHEN CAN I MOVE IN?"*

FJimi--Not so fast, dude. Helga ain't finished the vacuuming yet.
All in good time, my friend....all in good time...


Clint Howard? I dunno. I don't think I look anything like him.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Is this what Yamahog looked like at age 7?

[IMG-LEFT]http://memory-alpha.org/en/images/1/1b/Balok_actual.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

MMM As a matter of fact I do remember meeting you at the Harryhausen Wonderfest.Never been to Chiller.Hope to see ya there this year.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Scot,
Actually that picture was taken when I was in 1st grade. As you can see, I went to a private school.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

lets get some more mug shots here ! and see who everyone is.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

... :wave:


----------



## DocDann (Feb 19, 2006)

OK.. this is the REAL me... camera phone pic, makes it look like my glasses are screwed, but taking a self portrait with a Nokia 6101 using the external display as a view finder is not as easy as it seems... (I know, I know, I look like a Serial Killer  )


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here I am with my li'l angel having a laugh.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Babaganoosh said:


> notice I didn't say "OT" this time?
> 
> Just wondering what you guys all look like. Some of you have sites about models and stuff but nothing about you, the model makers and whatnot.
> 
> ...


 So you're askin' for our mug and you choose to hide yours.... Is that how it is, Baba?

Here's mine, it's the official agency photo. Sorry about the size, I couldn't figure out how to shrink it:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

oops! I deleted them off photobucket without realizing they were on here.

one moment...

There. How's that?


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> I owe Yamahog an apology. I got a bit huffy with him over on the 'OT' thread, then found out he was joking.. I fell for it hook, line and sinker. So Yama, I apologize for my attitude and bow to your genius for the subtle jokes.


Southpaw... now you are OT in this thread... Do you have trouble learning or just following the rules!!!!

:tongue:


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

here is my ugly mug!
this pic was right after the um..."incident" in upstate NY...










X


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Breathtaking.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

just found the only picture I have of Yama


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I have this one of Hawg...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is me in a previous life...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me hard at work:










They gave me a nice flat plasma screen a couple of months ago, so now I have nowhere to put Astro Boy .


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

OK, I'll play. 

Mango & wife :thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

here I am with my car:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

It's me:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Real pictures?

I hope I don't scare anyone. Okay, here I am with the little fella last August:










Cheers!

Huzz


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

XactoHazzard said:


> Southpaw... now you are OT in this thread... Do you have trouble learning or just following the rules!!!!
> 
> :tongue:


awww c'mon.. a little civil disobedience never hurt anybody.. keeps the blood pumping and life fresh and airy... and I was OT (ON Topic) earlier, so they counteract each other and it's like I never posted at all!


----------

